# Anyone using Ritchey WCS on their Cannondale?



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Particularly a stem, just wondered what you think of it and if you have a photo. I'm limited to a few brands for a new stem (small discount with shop) and the Ritchey WCS is light


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

The Healthnet team use Ritchey stuff and there are plenty of pics and vids on their site. http://www.teamhealthnet.com/


I love the Ritchey stems and bars after switching from 3T crap back in 2001. I have never had one single problem with their products and they look good on most bikes including Cannondales.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I use a Ritchey WCS stem with Easton EC90 bars on my CAAD5.

I like the combination a lot. It has a really good feel.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

*got one*

but alas no pics. Ill try and get some up soon.....been meaning to take a pic of the new stuff on my r5000.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Ritchey components on Dales*

Here is some from my CAAD 8, I had the same components on my CAAD 7 with no problems. Would have them again. :thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------

